
Don’t turn this list into 100 startups - imartin2k
https://medium.com/@miguelrochefort/dont-turn-this-list-into-100-startups-3adf67695c5a
======
fanpuns
One thing I always think about with lists like this is that those goods are
made to be consumed at the level in which they are currently being consumed
(i.e. not very much).

A few examples: Consumer grade tools and appliances will reach what their
manufacturer considers a lifetime's worth of use very quickly with increased
utilization and likely fall apart or stop working as expected.

Purely mechanical things, like a bike, require regular and predictable
maintenance with use.

It may seem like these items can be rented out "for free" because our own
utilization is so low, but if you get a 5x increase in use, you can quickly
find your margins evaporate to repair costs.

Obviously it is possible to turn these into successful businesses, but there
is nothing magical about the fact that they are currently under utilized.

------
29athrowaway
A lot of these ideas already exist.

1\. couchsurfers

2-5. airbnb

6, 10. getaround

29, 54. foodrunners

35\. seti at home, folding at home, cryptocurrencies

36\. cryptocurrencies

37\. ipfs

47, 60. deposit cash at an ATM

58\. cryptocurrencies

62\. park your domain

106-113. mechanical turk

For many of the rest: craigslist, ebay, facebook marketplace, and other
marketplace apps.

Some of the items in the list are not lawful in many jurisdictions (like
sharing prescriptions, selling your vote, putting random items in luggage and
other similar bad ideas).

------
zapzupnz
> “In my next post, I’ll describe how I think we could solve this problem.”

Or just wait until you’ve written your spiel up properly and just make it one
post. What sort of artificial padding is this? I’m not going to follow this
person just to find out what their opinion is; that’s why I’m on the page in
the first place.

------
byoung2
I'm guessing the solution is a craigslist that doesn't suck app

------
ganeshkrishnan
The top of the list is pitch to VC. Is it a silicon valley thing to start
pitching to investors as soon as you have a idea?

------
arisAlexis
34-37 are existing cryptocurrency blockchain projects

